

Clojure Concurrency  - signa11
http://blip.tv/clojure/clojure-concurrency-819147

======
signa11
copy of slides is available here:
[http://unina.stidue.net/Politecnico%20di%20Milano/Elettronic...](http://unina.stidue.net/Politecnico%20di%20Milano/Elettronica%20ed%20Informazione/Matteo.Giovanni.Rossi/Didattica/FunProgLang4Parallelism/04-ClojureConcurrencyTalk.pdf)

~~~
jjcomer
I found the source to the ants simulation on GitHub, made a gist:
<https://gist.github.com/1494094>

------
nickik
Note that this is pre clojure 1.0. With some of the newer features some things
could be simpler (futures).

------
scottjad
This is an old recording.

It's my favorite of the many recordings of Rich giving presentations on
Clojure in the early days.

It's where he presented his famous ants program that runs on ~64 native
threads.

~~~
cmiles74
I was in the room for this presentation, it was the first time I had heard of
Clojure.

